# 10" Sliding Miter Saw (not Kapex)



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

Been itching to get a new miter saw for a little while now. I was originally looking at the Dewalt (DW717); the LED attachment looks useful and it's one of the few 10" sliders I've been able to actually put my hands on in a store, feels well built. Now my problem with this is that I'm no longer seeing it on Dewalt's website, which worries me. Are they discontinuing it? Are they revamping it? Is it worth it to spend that much money on a saw they don't make anymore?

This leads me to the other saws in this price range; Bosch, Makita, and Ridgid is slowly becoming a consideration. The fence on the Ridgid looks chintzy, but that's just based on photos. The Bosch is heavy. The Makita looks cheap to me, but looks can be deceiving.

The saw will be used for trim work and trim work only, there won't be too many hands on it. With a lot of the remodels/additions we do we usually end up running some fairly tall baseboards, frequently around 7.5-9" and fairly often upwards of 11" to match what we're building off of. In the near future will be doing a 5 apartment build out with lots of wainscoting and some coffered ceilings. I don't need Kapex levels of dust collection, but some would be nice, and obviously the more the better.

What would you buy?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Kapex


----------



## ltjco (Apr 16, 2011)

I really like dewalts led light for cutting. I have the 12" slider. That was a great idea by them. But I also have a hitachi c10fsh that I use a lot. It's not like the new hitachi you buy at menards. It reminds me of the old style quality miter saws. Not a lot of moving parts and simple. Sometimes less is more but it's always been real acurite on the cuts. I've been looking at the new makita but that double sliding mechanism deters me some with all those moving parts. Not sure how it'll last few years down the road.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

You can do good work with any saw. I bought a Kapex about 3 years ago and never regretted spending the money. Had 2 older Makita saws before that. I always liked the Hitachi C10 saws. If I were to get another "regular" saw I would probably go with a DeWalt.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I have the 10" Dewalt slider for about three years. It gets abused building decks but the only thing starting to wear out is the screw for holding the blade guard up and down. I change blades often so it is stripped out.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

The Dewalt looks like a good saw. I have never used it though. 

I had a Bosch (slider not glider), I really liked it. It was attached to the Ridgid saw stand so I never really felt the weight unless I had to pick it up. Loved the upfront controls.

I know you don't wanna hear it but......I have a Kapex now.................


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have both the dewalt, and kapex. I ran the dewalt for years it was a solid saw and I produced some great work with that saw, I'd buy another in a heartbeat. As for the kapex, it's a great saw with a lot of sweet features but not everyone can afford it. I'd say the dewalt is a solid option. And if you can find one the old 10" hitachi slider is the best 10" I've used.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i needed a new 10'' slider quick,i wanted the makita but there wasn't one around,i wound up with the ridged

imo it's not a bad saw,a little under powered maybe but soft start and up front controls on a 300$ saw imo wasn't a bad deal


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Bosch makes their glider in a 10" model. Seems like a solid saw...but it's heavy and no laser/light. I wouldn't hesitate at all to buy that Dewalt. Ran Dewalt miter saws for years. They make nice miter saws. The shadow light cutting guide is decent.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

I've had the DW717 for almost 2 years. It's a good saw, but dust collection is awful. Hooked to a vac there is still a lot of air born dust. I also don't like the bevel lock, just doesn't hold as well as I'd like. 

We have the 12" Bosch glide and much better with dust, but is stupidly heavy. It sits in the trailer about 360 days a year.

I've been looking into all brands for my next saw. The only one that is light weight, good dust collection and accurate seems to be..... you guessed it kapex. 

I have never used a makita scms, but have used pretty much all the others. The kapex guys sure are reluctant to let you use their saw.:laughing:

Edit: We do everything from framing to custom built ins.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the Dewalt 10" the LED is a nice feature but the dust collection is terrible.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTB0NjZjZzZhBGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNwaXZz?p=dust+collector+for+miter+saws&fr=yfp-t-901-s&fr2=piv-web#id=51&vid=52211090cb77c97b8fe1d8538279195b&action=view
just read this review , the dewalt did well relative to others . i find dust collection to be really important .just looks good with clients and saves time at the end of the day when all i want to do is go home .come to think of it when i am not collecting dust off my saws the mess that builds up around the saw is not helpful .i have a nonsliding dewalt and a kapex .both do fine with picking up dust when hooked to a vac .kapex is a little better .


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

jstanton said:


> I've had the DW717 for almost 2 years. It's a good saw, but dust collection is awful. Hooked to a vac there is still a lot of air born dust. I also don't like the bevel lock, just doesn't hold as well as I'd like.
> 
> We have the 12" Bosch glide and much better with dust, but is stupidly heavy. It sits in the trailer about 360 days a year.
> 
> ...


There's a fix for the looseness of the bevel. Pull the black plastic lever off and play with the tension on the nut below a little bit. Tighten it up and the slip goes away with the added benefit that the saw holds itself in position as you set the bevel. 

The 717 is a good saw. The bearings in the slide are tight and there is almost no slop in the head. The sliding action is smooth. It requires adjustment out of the box but it is easy to do and it holds the setup well. Once adjusted it's a very accurate and user friendly saw.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm partial to the hitachi, but that's probably because I haven't used a kapek yet. 
Current C10 has been with me for going on 12 years and I haven't really wanted for more. Before that was the 8" hitachi slider. It doesn't have any lights (which would be nice) or lasers, but it gets the job done. 

I've heard the newer hitiachi's aren't as good quality, I'd look for one made in Japan if I was buying another.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

I love my 12" dewalt slider. I am looking at picking up a 10". It will either be Dewalt or kapex. I wouldn't even consider the bosch axial glide because of the limited cutting height. I like cutting base upright. Miter saws is one area I think dewalt actually shines. The lighted blade feature is awesome, better than I expected. All around well built saw


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

717 is a great saw, I ran the armature out of mine (took 5 years), it does pretty good on dust collection when the material is standing up, skirtboards forget about it. Was the most accurate saw I had from Dewalt. 

I did like with that saw the bevel had positive detents. Also was nice not reaching around the back for bevel adjust. 

The light is hands down the best option on any saw you can get. 

I just wish my Kapex had one.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I was on the fence between the 10" Dewalt and the Kapex a few years ago. Ultimately went Kapex and have been very happy but still look at the Dewalt every once in a while. Actually I think the cordless one they have now would be a great tool for smaller trim jobs or window and door replacements. 

The two items I would hate to give up now that I am used to them is the super acurate lasers on the Kapex and the obvious dust collection.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a Bosch 10" slider, a bit heavy, but solid saw with upfront controls. I'm finding I use my non-sliding 12" more often.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Makita ls1016


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Makita ls1016


May I ask why? First person to vouch for the Makita, so I'm curious what your reasoning is. It's cheaper than the Bosch and the Dewalt currently, so I wouldn't mind being sold on it.

There is an older Japanese made Hitachi 10" slider being sold locally. I have been told they don't make any replacement parts for those saws anymore (and they want around $625). I understand it's a very solid saw (I've used a 12" from the same period and wasn't bummed), but it will be on the job and things happen. I wouldn't be happy if I spent that much on a saw and was left up the creek when the unforeseen happens.

Kapex is out of my price range right now, if it weren't then I wouldn't have made this thread. I haven't used one, but I have handled and looked over a lot of Festool tools at a local Woodcraft. One day, not today, but hopefully not that far away.

As of now I'm leaning towards the Dewalt, as I was originally, but am still wondering why it isn't on their website any longer. Has anyone heard anything about it being discontinued, or something of that nature? As of a month ago, when I last looked into them, it was on their site. I don't like the idea of buying into something that's discontinued, unless I can get a hell of a deal on it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

kwunch said:


> May I ask why? First person to vouch for the Makita, so I'm curious what your reasoning is. It's cheaper than the Bosch and the Dewalt currently, so I wouldn't mind being sold on it.
> 
> There is an older Japanese made Hitachi 10" slider being sold locally. I have been told they don't make any replacement parts for those saws anymore (and they want around $625). I understand it's a very solid saw (I've used a 12" from the same period and wasn't bummed), but it will be on the job and things happen. I wouldn't be happy if I spent that much on a saw and was left up the creek when the unforeseen happens.
> 
> ...


I had one and loved it. Did 60 days a couple years back and my ex wife sold my truck and every tool I owned for $2100. Would have bought another but I got a 12" dewalt on the special buy for like 425 I think it was. I much preferred the miter lock and bevel adjustment on the Makita. Also seemed to glide smoother


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

The rails on my makita were not smooth, and my previous ls1013 fences were too short ane miter scale sucked. Wouldn't by another Makita.
Dewalt miter saws generally hold up to rough use.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

kwunch said:


> May I ask why? First person to vouch for the Makita, so I'm curious what your reasoning is. It's cheaper than the Bosch and the Dewalt currently, so I wouldn't mind being sold on it.
> 
> There is an older Japanese made Hitachi 10" slider being sold locally. I have been told they don't make any replacement parts for those saws anymore (and they want around $625). I understand it's a very solid saw (I've used a 12" from the same period and wasn't bummed), but it will be on the job and things happen. I wouldn't be happy if I spent that much on a saw and was left up the creek when the unforeseen happens.
> 
> ...


Who cares if it's discontinued. If something is good, that's what matters. I have two 20 year old hitachi 8-1/2" sliders, long discontinued but arguably one of the best trim saws made.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

m1911 said:


> Who cares if it's discontinued. If something is good, that's what matters. I have two 20 year old hitachi 8-1/2" sliders, long discontinued but arguably one of the best trim saws made.


It's not an issue with the saw so much as it's an issue with not being able to source any parts for it. I'm more worried about somebody doing something stupid, or throwing a little temper tantrum two years down the line, and not being able to fix a fairly expensive tool than I am concerned with the tool itself failing me. 

People occasionally do some pretty dumb chit and I can't keep eyes on every single thing as it happens. Not disputing it's reputation at all. I've had to tell people that cutting a roll of Grace directly over the hose the roofing guns are connected to isn't a bright idea...it's getting the replacement parts that concerns me.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

kwunch said:


> It's not an issue with the saw so much as it's an issue with not being able to source any parts for it. I'm more worried about somebody doing something stupid, or throwing a little temper tantrum two years down the line, and not being able to fix a fairly expensive tool than I am concerned with the tool itself failing me.
> 
> People occasionally do some pretty dumb chit and I can't keep eyes on every single thing as it happens. Not disputing it's reputation at all. I've had to tell people that cutting a roll of Grace directly over the hose the roofing guns are connected to isn't a bright idea...it's getting the replacement parts that concerns me.



So, buy two, there's your replacement parts...:clap:


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

m1911 said:


> The rails on my makita were not smooth, and my previous ls1013 fences were too short ane miter scale sucked. Wouldn't by another Makita.
> Dewalt miter saws generally hold up to rough use.



I've had a couple of LS1013s, and I've been happy with them. (First one bought new, then sold when I moved overseas; replacement bought used when I ended up in California.) 

Adjusting the fence to square is a pain. I had the high part of the fence broken off by some dummy once, so they aren't indestructible. On my current one, the miter detent is sloppy, so you have to know which side to push it to. (And I've been too lazy to figure out how to fix it.) It's a bit heavy, but not terrible. 

All that said, my rails were perfect on both, and my cuts are good. 

Last time I was looking, there seemed to be some problems with the 1016 (could have been quality control; could have been caused by poor shipping), but I'd seriously consider another makita. (I'd also see what dewalt and the Bosch glide were offering.) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Over the years I've owned, Craftsman (early 90's). Makita, Dewalt, Bosch and the kapex. My favorite was the Bosch I really liked the upfront controls. But to be honest they all were good saws, and you can find something on every saw you like better then another.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Over the years I've owned, Craftsman (early 90's). Makita, Dewalt, Bosch and the kapex. My favorite was the Bosch I really liked the upfront controls. But to be honest they all were good saws, and you can find something on every saw you like better then another.


Than.:laughing::clap:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Than.:laughing::clap:


Damn! "You're" out for blood!


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

jstanton said:


> I've had the DW717 for almost 2 years. It's a good saw, but dust collection is awful. Hooked to a vac there is still a lot of air born dust. I also don't like the bevel lock, just doesn't hold as well as I'd like.
> 
> We have the 12" Bosch glide and much better with dust, but is stupidly heavy. It sits in the trailer about 360 days a year.
> 
> ...


That's my other gripe with the Dewalt that I forgot. The bevel lock sucks!!!!


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd recommend the makita. I have the ls1016l. I don't really use it much any more since I got the kapex. My only real complaint about it is the dust collection.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

Will the 10" Bosch glider cut a 4x4 without flipping it? I don't see myself cutting any crown but it would suck if it didn't cut 4" at once.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?i...PLBF8geC9X25aS5l9yDD0aApXn8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jswills76 said:


> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?i...PLBF8geC9X25aS5l9yDD0aApXn8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


I have this model. Next to the kapex it's one of my favorite saws.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/new-toy-130771/#/forumsite/21253/topics/130771?page=1


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I hate how Makita mounts the motor on an angle, rather than up top and a belt drive. They're cutting costs, and the motor is in the way on right bevel cuts. It's not a true dual bevel, but a single bevel plus a little right.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Jswills76 said:


> I have this model. Next to the kapex it's one of my favorite saws.


Yeah, it's a great saw. Actually weighs less than the Kapex. Unfortunately I wouldn't spend over $800 on it.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Since I dont use one much I recently bought a RYOBI 10 inch sliding compound with a DEWALT compact stand.

Both work well for my uses so far


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Yeah, it's a great saw. Actually weighs less than the Kapex. Unfortunately I wouldn't spend over $800 on it.


I bought mine off Craigslist a few years ago. Like new 200.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Jswills76 said:


> I bought mine off Craigslist a few years ago. Like new 200.


Made in Japan version?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mattsk8 said:


> You're correct, for some reason I thought the Kapex was $1750. Still... That's $700 more than most of the really good miter saws. And I heard the dust collection isn't quite what Festool is generally known for on the Kapex. And the blades... unless this is someone's first miter saw that's a non-issue.
> 
> As far as the other issues... the laser on my 1013 is amazingly accurate, and the saw really isn't that heavy. Granted, I'm sure it's not as light as the Kapex. Not sure what the wheel adjust is.
> 
> But now that you brought the blades up, do you have to use a 30mm blade with the Kapex? Will a standard 5/8" arbor blade work on the saw? If not, that also means all my old blades are now worthless for anything but the table saw.


It's about 1600 with tax. You weren't far off.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

It's nice to see the hitachi c10fsh get some recognition.

It has short coming's like every other tool. But it's an incredibly smooth/fine saw. There's no start up kick, or blade drop when the brake kicks in, the blade guard retracts effortlessly. 

The bevel lacks detents, and the scale's a little small. But it has very firm positive stops.

IMO the only saw that would be better for me would perhaps be a kapex. But it certainly wouldn't be as cost effective.


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

Comparing the Japanese built C10FSH to the Chinese C10FSHPS shows what is happening with most of our tools. I think the Chinese "replacement" should be called the FS-*POS*.
We had one of the Italian made Dewalt 8.5" Sliders and it was almost as good as the C10FSH. Dewalt killed it, of course.

I had a Japanese built Makita LS1214 and it was excellent in many ways. The slider being attached to a large turntable made it consistent once it was adjusted. With a Tenryu Miter Pro Plus, it cut as well as the Kapex. It was not quick/easy to adjust and threw dust everywhere. I had a friend that "upgraded" to the LS1216 and after returning 3, talked me into selling him mine. $475 more upgraded me to the Kapex during their last sale.

I have other saws for rough work.


----------



## Rhode Island (Mar 24, 2015)

I use the dewalt 20v for all trim. By the time it's trim time I am not lugging the 12" around. The 20v is super light and easy to carry. I have extra feet on it to snap into my saw stand. I cut almost all day with one battery. Cuts every few minutes not ripping studs and cripples for a 4000' new home.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Rhode Island said:


> I use the dewalt 20v for all trim. By the time it's trim time I am not lugging the 12" around. The 20v is super light and easy to carry. I have extra feet on it to snap into my saw stand. I cut almost all day with one battery. Cuts every few minutes not ripping studs and cripples for a 4000' new home.


Do you have a specific blade you use? I would think you'd want to find a full kerf, I know those 7 1/4"s can deflect quite a bit.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Well count me as one of the few that is not happy with their Kapex. I was happy when it worked, but it has slowed to a crawl. Out of warranty and no technical help from Festool. You have to send it back to them.

I replaced it with the Bosch 10" Glide saw. So far I like it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

redwood said:


> Well count me as one of the few that is not happy with their Kapex. I was happy when it worked, but it has slowed to a crawl. Out of warranty and no technical help from Festool. You have to send it back to them.
> 
> I replaced it with the Bosch 10" Glide saw. So far I like it.


Hey Mark, good hearing from you. Would you say that 10" glide is comparable in wieght to a 12" dewalt. And will it cut through a 4x. Thx


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Hey Mark, good hearing from you. Would you say that 10" glide is comparable in wieght to a 12" dewalt. And will it cut through a 4x. Thx



Hey Mike, I don't feel I fit in here any longer, since I've retired. I'm now a DIY.

It's been a while since I had a DeWalt 12", so I can't say for sure, but I imagine they are close. My saws have always been on mobile stands, so I'm not really picking up all the weight of just the saw.

The Kapex is obviously much lighter and notably too.

The 10" Glide will cut a 4x4.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

redwood said:


> Hey Mike, I don't feel I fit in here any longer, since I've retired. I'm now a DIY.
> 
> It's been a while since I had a DeWalt 12", so I can't say for sure, but I imagine they are close. My saws have always been on mobile stands, so I'm not really picking up all the weight of just the saw.
> 
> ...


As one of the premier deck builders in the country your input is always going to be valued. I enjoy your articles in Professional Deck Builder magazine as well. I find myself using them as references for best practices. Thanks again Mark.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Ive got a japanese Hitachi 10 FSH and it is a great saw. It is pretty basic but it was a very well built machine.

I also now own a kapex and it was only a slight upgrade from the hitachi. But lets be honest. If Hitachi built a 10" slider on par with what the old Fsh was it would have to retail for $1000.00 now 

I think the newer dewalts feel like the best built of the new chinese made saws out there. My test is always to pull the head out all the way and push side to side. The dewalts seem to have the least head movement of the non kapex crowd. That said i cant stand trying to use a slider that has head movement. Nothing lines up right when you bevel cut with those things.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

*10&quot; Sliding Miter Saw (not Kapex)*

Digging up an old thread, but...

http://www.primapowertools.com/prod...0"-Sliding-Compound-Miter-Saw-With-Laser.html

Seems a little sketchy. Is this the right one everyone raves about? Shipping yo Connecticut would be $65


Gary

Edit: payment by bank wire or western union only. Seeming more and more sketchy


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

gbruzze1 said:


> Digging up an old thread, but...
> 
> http://www.primapowertools.com/prod...0"-Sliding-Compound-Miter-Saw-With-Laser.html
> 
> ...


That's a great saw.

That does seem a little sketchy, though. At least they aren't asking you to leave cash in a brown paper bag next to a dumpster.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> That's a great saw.
> 
> 
> 
> That does seem a little sketchy, though. At least they aren't asking you to leave cash in a brown paper bag next to a dumpster.




No, but I'm still not pulling the trigger. If I could pay with credit card, yes. Then I'd have some comfort in knowing I have protection from American Express if I get ripped off. Not sure western union can offer me any recourse. Also, this company is in Indonesia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Could be worse could be Nigeria. :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

gbruzze1 said:


> No, but I'm still not pulling the trigger. If I could pay with credit card, yes. Then I'd have some comfort in knowing I have protection from American Express if I get ripped off. Not sure western union can offer me any recourse. Also, this company is in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, in all seriousness, I wouldn't order from them.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone know if anybody makes a 10" dual bevel non-slider?


Gary


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> Anyone know if anybody makes a 10" dual bevel non-slider?
> 
> 
> Gary


The new Ridgid 10" non -slider is dual bevel. But it's a Ridgid, so it's garbage.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

m1911 said:


> The new Ridgid 10" non -slider is dual bevel. But it's a Ridgid, so it's garbage.




Yea I should have specified, not ridgid. I've seen that one, but yea, not happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> That's a great saw.
> 
> That does seem a little sketchy, though. At least they aren't asking you to leave cash in a brown paper bag next to a dumpster.


More than a little sketchy.

Those saws fetch a pretty penny used, if in mint condition...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's Indonesia, what could possibly go wrong? :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got a bridge for sale...


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

gbruzze1 said:


> Digging up an old thread, but...
> 
> http://www.primapowertools.com/prod...0"-Sliding-Compound-Miter-Saw-With-Laser.html
> 
> ...


I wouldn't consider using them with their sales terms. However, Coastal Tool in CT has some but won't ship them. Looks like you might be local.........


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

GregB said:


> I wouldn't consider using them with their sales terms. However, Coastal Tool in CT has some but won't ship them. Looks like you might be local.........


Local to me. But it will be the new saw which isn't made in Japan anymore if I recall correctly. But if you haven't been over to Coastal, you should check it out. You can spend hours there.


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

C10FSH should be made in Japan and should be around $700. If it is the Chinese junk it should be C10FSH*PS* and be around $475. Coastal says $519 for C10FSH and they don't list C10FSHPS so this isn't really sounding good.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

GregB said:


> C10FSH should be made in Japan and should be around $700. If it is the Chinese junk it should be C10FSH*PS* and be around $475. Coastal says $519 for C10FSH and they don't list C10FSHPS so this isn't really sounding good.


They manufactured the C10FSH until 2010, so probably not much NOS sitting around...


I've got two of them, one is almost new condition, maybe I can get $900 for it... lol.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

GregB said:


> C10FSH should be made in Japan and should be around $700. If it is the Chinese junk it should be C10FSH*PS* and be around $475. Coastal says $519 for C10FSH and they don't list C10FSHPS so this isn't really sounding good.


Next time I'm over there, I'll look.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was gonna give them a call and ask. They're about an hour from me, so it wouldn't be a problem to go their and pick one up. But it would be awful to go and find out its not the right one. 

How's it compare to the kapex?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

It's a good saw, but rear heavy. The detents wear quickly and develop slop(detents slots cast into aluminum base with steel detent pin, do the math). Fences are nearly non existant. The brake screams like a banshee. Overall decent saw if you baby it.

It doesn't hold a candle to the Kapex.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

gbruzze1 said:


> I was gonna give them a call and ask. They're about an hour from me, so it wouldn't be a problem to go their and pick one up. But it would be awful to go and find out its not the right one.
> 
> How's it compare to the kapex?
> 
> ...


It's not in the same league. It's 5lbs lighter, though and I think it's smoother than the Makita and DeWalt offerings. It doesn't have all the detents and locks that those saws offer, though. It's hard to describe why it's nice, but it is. It's just simple.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

It's like a fiat 850, chit, but fun to drive.
Oh, and the cheap tiny numbered miter and bevel stickers realy piss me off.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/tls/5683491292.html
turn up around here for about this price . i was never a fan of them .the limited miter i think was my big issue with it . oh and the small # .


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JFM constr said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/tls/5683491292.html
> turn up around here for about this price . i was never a fan of them .the limited miter i think was my big issue with it . oh and the small # .


Not the same saw...


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

This thread makes me really appreciate my little C10FSB. Never would have thought that after all these years people would be hunting for it.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

If anyone in the Jacksonville Florida area is interested in this saw, there is a guy selling his used one for, well, tree-fiddy, seriously. 

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/5571415686.html

It's listed for 150 but when I e mailed him he said the price is now 350


Gary


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

gbruzze1 said:


> If anyone in the Jacksonville Florida area is interested in this saw, there is a guy selling his used one for, well, tree-fiddy, seriously.
> 
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/5571415686.html
> 
> ...


Ask him if he will part with it for 450, and that's your final offer!


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

m1911 said:


> It's a good saw, but rear heavy. The detents wear quickly and develop slop(detents slots cast into aluminum base with steel detent pin, do the math). Fences are nearly non existant. The brake screams like a banshee. Overall decent saw if you baby it.
> 
> It doesn't hold a candle to the Kapex.






EricBrancard said:


> It's not in the same league. It's 5lbs lighter, though and I think it's smoother than the Makita and DeWalt offerings. It doesn't have all the detents and locks that those saws offer, though. It's hard to describe why it's nice, but it is. It's just simple.




Gun to your head: hitachi c10fsh or DeWalt dw716?


Gary


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> Gun to your head: hitachi c10fsh or DeWalt dw716?
> 
> 
> Gary


I have both saws already
And lots of guns :laughing:


And slider vs non slider, different applications


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

m1911 said:


> I have both saws already
> And lots of guns :laughing:
> 
> 
> And slider vs non slider, different applications




Sorry I meant dw717


Gary


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> Sorry I meant dw717
> 
> 
> Gary


717
Nice fences, solid detents.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> If anyone in the Jacksonville Florida area is interested in this saw, there is a guy selling his used one for, well, tree-fiddy, seriously.
> 
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/5571415686.html
> 
> ...


If you're gonna advertise a car for sale you at least wash it...
That looks trashed


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

For the record, I have the cordless version of the LS 1019 Miter Saw and it's a steaming pile of dog doo. Does not cut square in cross cut or plumb in chop cut. 



I sent it back to Makita on their dime for warranty repair, they fiddled with it and sent it back saying it's good now. It is not. I shoved it in the corner and forgot about it til now. Shoulda just returned it to Home Depot. 



If it worked as it should, it would be a very smooth and powerful saw.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Lettusbee said:


> For the record, I have the cordless version of the LS 1019 Miter Saw and it's a steaming pile of dog doo. Does not cut square in cross cut or plumb in chop cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tkrrox (May 15, 2010)

Guys are making me excited. Was there any noticeable package damage when you received it? Wondering if it was an oddity or they are all junk? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

tkrrox said:


> Guys are making me excited. Was there any noticeable package damage when you received it? Wondering if it was an oddity or they are all junk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No damage to box. There are other reports on line about problems with that saw. Wood whisperer is one, and then a couple on the festool owners group forum. Far more reports of people who love it. 
I'd just be sure to buy it somewhere that returns are easy, as dealing with factory warranty people is a pain. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkrrox (May 15, 2010)

Lettusbee said:


> No damage to box. There are other reports on line about problems with that saw. Wood whisperer is one, and then a couple on the festool owners group forum. Far more reports of people who love it.
> I'd just be sure to buy it somewhere that returns are easy, as dealing with factory warranty people is a pain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Hopefully it’s like ford trucks. 10x more sold so you here more about bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I went right to the main distributor and picked mine up. It's as true as it can be. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I went right to the main distributor and picked mine up. It's as true as it can be.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Another thing. The dust extraction on the Makita picks up composite "confetti" where as the Kapex doesn't. Tells me it's better at picking everything up. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deaknh (Sep 30, 2017)

I have the corded makita in the shop, got it last winter and love it. Thought it would be my last miter purchase for a while, but its bulky to move. I got the milwaukee 18v a month ago.light enough to move around, accurate, powerful and that battery lasts all day. I like it so much I bought the 18v table saw from them. Well worth it. Another aside, the clamps on the milwaukee to attach it to the stand are far superior to the dewalts I've used for years.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it's funny when guys say they have the "Old School" saw and it has a laser. 

That ain't old school.

Get off my lawn...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I think it's funny when guys say they have the "Old School" saw and it has a laser.
> 
> That ain't old school.
> 
> ...


I've got an old school Makita that I never use... I thought I'd use it just for crosscut duty, but I hardly ever break it out...
Shame... It's one of the older cast base boat anchors, and I can't bring myself to get rid of it. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tkrrox (May 15, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I think it's funny when guys say they have the "Old School" saw and it has a laser.
> 
> That ain't old school.
> 
> ...




Haha good point. It’s a step up from a saw buck. I meant before they went to China. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Boys (and girls) I think I found the problem 

Slop in the indents. I tighten the table knob after each adjustment. Explains why my saw cuts true. The flaw is an aluminum indent plate and a steel barrel bolt. As you can see there's already wear on this plate.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

*10&quot; Sliding Miter Saw (not Kapex)*

I think the fix is to slide the indent plate to one side or the other of the barrel (probably only a few thousandth). This can be tricky so proceed with caution as to not throw your whole saw out of wack. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Also it's quite possible this plate can get hammered during shipping. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

He's a cut I made with the saw to one side of the indent. This is substantial!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

That's nothing! I can get close to a full degree of slop on some of the detents on my older ls1216. I took a peek underneath recently and it actually looks like the rod itself wore down a pretty good bit

I'm not sure if I want to try to repair it or replace it. I would like one of these 1019s
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rblakes1 said:


> That's nothing! I can get close to a full degree of slop on some of the detents on my older ls1216. I took a peek underneath recently and it actually looks like the rod itself wore down a pretty good bit
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to try to repair it or replace it. I would like one of these 1019s
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Mine stays true as long as I tighten the handle. I do that anyway so it's not an issue with mine. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine gets locked in for every cut, too. It's such a simple motion that sometimes I don't even realize I did it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I think the fix is to slide the indent plate to one side or the other of the barrel (probably only a few thousandth). This can be tricky so proceed with caution as to not throw your whole saw out of wack.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



The fix for that is usually to slide the plate straight forward vs side to side. The pin registers deeper and tighter into the detent.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Justin Huisenga said:


> The fix for that is usually to slide the plate straight forward vs side to side. The pin registers deeper and tighter into the detent.




Good idea. 

I think all they needed to do was make the pin and groove tapered. It would self center then. 


Mike.
_______________


----------

